# Wheat Malt And Head Retention



## tangent (9/3/06)

I used to buy 500gm little bags of malted wheat in the local HBS. I think it was from UK.
Was using about 250gms to aid in a nice big puffy head and lacing especially for Belgians.
This latest Weyermann wheat from Darren seems to be super wheat. I used 150gms in an APA and i can get about 5cm of straight tube head out of a nonic before it collapses. The next brew will only have 75gms. That's 333 brews per bag 

Anyone else noticed this? Is this a difference between UK & German malts or a freshness deal?

I also mashed at a lower temp than I usually do - maybe that's the cause?


----------



## BigAl (9/3/06)

Tangent, 

Im a follower of the wheat malt for head retention method too. I add a couple of hundred grams of wheat malt (10kg total grain bill) to most beers i brew, and always get a nice thick white fluffy head that lasts. Ive only tried the Joe White and the Hopfener stuff, not found much difference between the two, though the Im currently using the Joe White stuff and i think it smells alot fresher than the Hopfener stuff used to. Ive got a 25kg bag of it, so at 200g per brew (except wheat beers) it will last me a very long time indeed


----------



## wessmith (9/3/06)

I would be pretty sure that the "English" wheat malt would be Aussie. I certainly never saw any English wheat malt nor imported any in my time at Malt Craft. It could be Barrett Burston, Joe White or Powells and if it was very old, Adelaide Malting Co. The Weyermann wheat malt is top stuff though.

Wes


----------



## tangent (9/3/06)

I am making an assumption Wes, that because thier wheat DME was Pommy that the malted grain would be also. So yeah, it could well be Aussie 
The fact that I only seem to need a quarter of what I previously used to get the same effect is promising. I can't wait to do a cool weather ferment of 100% Weyermann malts and see what the outcome is. I really am sold on this stuff. The pilsner is great. Has anyone tried the BoPils yet?


----------



## wessmith (9/3/06)

Tangent, have a bag of Bo-Pils all ready to go - after I get my 2 door cooler cabinet fixed. Seven years on a new compressor and it has siezed. Must post a warning to others on this point.

Weyermann malts are very good and extremely consistent. Not the best in some catagories but always spot on spec and performance.

Wes


----------

